# The gender roles are reversing women are no longer looking for relationships they are only looking to fuck chad.



## reptiles (Oct 23, 2022)

Its even more over today than 30 years ago back then women would compensate on a mans looks based on weather he was willing to commit.

Whores today consistently say they just want a hook up not with a sub 5 ethnic no its always with a chad or a high tier normie.

Its such a fucking brutal world really.


----------



## roping3264 (Oct 23, 2022)

tales from united states of degeneracy


----------



## Arborist (Oct 23, 2022)

it's like that until you're 30 and then they regret it and try to scramble together their act and fail.


----------



## reptiles (Oct 23, 2022)

Arborist said:


> it's like that until you're 30 and then they regret it and try to scramble together their act and fail.




I doubt it maybe in times past these days these whores will career max into there 40s and then just fuck youbg chads


----------



## Arborist (Oct 23, 2022)

reptiles said:


> I doubt it maybe in times past these days these whores will career max into there 40s and then just fuck youbg chads


they think they're going to do that, and then find out that they're not interested.

it's mostly young normies, or below that fuck milfs.


----------



## Moggie (Oct 23, 2022)

Arborist said:


> it's mostly young normies, or below that fuck milfs.


cope


----------



## Arborist (Oct 23, 2022)

Moggie said:


> cope


----------



## Moggie (Oct 23, 2022)

Arborist said:


> View attachment 1919742


you are coping if you think sub normies fuck milfs


----------



## eduardkoopman (Oct 23, 2022)

Moggie said:


> you are coping if you think sub normies fuck milfs


ngl.

i see 30+ yo old women settle down with men that are not good looking at all.


----------



## pur3e (Oct 23, 2022)

girls are stupid untill they reach 30 and sit back and realize they fucked up being a whore

the only good thing in life is settling down with a loyal partner, preferably high school sweethearts


----------



## Aypo129 (Oct 23, 2022)

You had one chance job in life
Have sex and find love in teenage years and settle down with that love for rest of your life

After that everyone just copes


//Aypo129


----------



## tallnegga (Oct 23, 2022)

I used to care about this but I don’t anymore. Not my job to control other people. That being said prostitution being illegal in America is just a huge slap to young men for no reason. What is the reason prostitution is outlawed in America? Can someone give me a good argument?


----------



## alriodai (Oct 23, 2022)

tallnegga said:


> I used to care about this but I don’t anymore. Not my job to control other people. That being said prostitution being illegal in America is just a huge slap to young men for no reason. What is the reason prostitution is outlawed in America? Can someone give me a good argument?


100% true jfl

but you know cops and lawyers need to justify their pay

prostitution legal = most criminals way of living (some street gangs make millions from prositituion a year) will become legal, so the cops won't do the job to arrest them or the lawyers will stick up for them iywkim


----------



## Deleted member 1851 (Oct 23, 2022)

Aypo129 said:


> You had one chance job in life
> Have sex and find love in teenage years and settle down with that love for rest of your life
> 
> After that everyone just copes
> ...


@Thomas DOM u got fans now bruv


----------



## JovenCansao (Oct 23, 2022)

alriodai said:


> 100% true jfl
> 
> but you know cops and lawyers need to justify their pay
> 
> prostitution legal = most criminals way of living (some street gangs make millions from prositituion a year) will become legal, so the cops won't do the job to arrest them or the lawyers will stick up for them iywkim


If it becomes legal it would affect the criminals more than the cops


----------



## JovenCansao (Oct 23, 2022)

Arborist said:


> it's like that until you're 30 and then they regret it and try to scramble together their act and fail.


Huge cope, when they get their act together a good betabux always appears, seen it many times even with friends


----------



## reptiles (Oct 23, 2022)

JovenCansao said:


> Huge cope, when they get their act together a good betabux always appears, seen it many times even with friends




So fucking brutal man so brutal


----------



## Arborist (Oct 23, 2022)

JovenCansao said:


> Huge cope, when they get their act together a good betabux always appears, seen it many times even with friends


that is the failure, they're forced to settle with mediocre looking men.


----------



## tallnegga (Oct 23, 2022)

alriodai said:


> 100% true jfl
> 
> but you know cops and lawyers need to justify their pay
> 
> prostitution legal = most criminals way of living (some street gangs make millions from prositituion a year) will become legal, so the cops won't do the job to arrest them or the lawyers will stick up for them iywkim



Yeah but then they can tax it and lower std transmission. They just don’t give a fuck because they like controlling men to the maximum. 


alriodai said:


> 100% true jfl
> 
> but you know cops and lawyers need to justify their pay
> 
> prostitution legal = most criminals way of living (some street gangs make millions from prositituion a year) will become legal, so the cops won't do the job to arrest them or the lawyers will stick up for them iywkim


I think it goes deeper than that. These phaggots in finance and politics know how powerful the male desperation for sex is. It’s literally driving the economy. Only fans and all these simps are too big of an industry and it would be greatly lessened if prostitution was legal because less desperate men.


----------



## RecessedSubhumanX (Oct 23, 2022)

Water


----------



## JovenCansao (Oct 23, 2022)

Arborist said:


> that is the failure, they're forced to settle with mediocre looking men.


Not really, that's what they preffer.
After having their fun they are fine with settling with a betabux. Meanwhile the beta? Barely any sexual experience while working to death for crumbs jfl


----------



## bara (Oct 23, 2022)

tallnegga said:


> I used to care about this but I don’t anymore. Not my job to control other people. That being said prostitution being illegal in America is just a huge slap to young men for no reason. What is the reason prostitution is outlawed in America? Can someone give me a good argument?


You are on a forum revolving around men trying to improve themselves to get women and you are asking why prostitution is illegal. 

Do you unironically think men having legal access to pussy for $ is a net positive to society.

Just look at porn, there is an entire market of trying to get guys to quit porn because they feel like they are doing nothing but jerk off all day and are doing nothing to improve themselves beyond their current state of degeneracy.


----------



## tallnegga (Oct 23, 2022)

bara said:


> You are on a forum revolving around men trying to improve themselves to get women and you are asking why prostitution is illegal.
> 
> Do you unironically think men having legal access to pussy for $ is a net positive to society.
> 
> Just look at porn, there is an entire market of trying to get guys to quit porn because they feel like they are doing nothing but jerk off all day and are doing nothing to improve themselves beyond their current state of degeneracy.



Do I give a fuck about net positives to society? Lmao do I look like a faggot to you? I care about net positives to me only and my brothers. 

Equating porn to prostitution is the most retarded shit I ever heard to.

Porn = voyurism and basically digital cucking

Prostitution = real sex


----------



## bara (Oct 23, 2022)

tallnegga said:


> Do I give a fuck about net positives to society?



You asked why and I gave you a reason, and in return you project, deflect and cope.

Don't ask questions you don't want answers to.


----------



## tallnegga (Oct 23, 2022)

bara said:


> You asked why and I gave you a reason, and in return you project, deflect and cope.
> 
> Don't ask questions you don't want answers to.


You didn’t answer anything? You equated porn with real sex. The more experience a man has sexually the better off he will be. No you cannot simulate that with porn. So that’s one major benefit of legal prostitution right there. 

As far as degeneracy goes. That’s all subjective anyways


----------



## bara (Oct 23, 2022)

tallnegga said:


> You didn’t answer anything? You equated porn with real sex. The more experience a man has sexually the better off he will be. No you cannot simulate that with porn. So that’s one major benefit of legal prostitution right there.
> 
> As far as degeneracy goes. That’s all subjective anyways


What is the point of having additional experience with sex if you can't get laid without prostitution. 

If you had options to fuck a hot prostitute for $ or go through the typical process of trying to get laid, most males who would usually struggle with the latter option will just default to the former, it's a crutch.

What do you mean by "better off"? You think it will give a man more confidence when in a real situation with a girl?

I assure you not, the process of prostitution will simulate experiences far different than a real experience with a girl (and I don't mean just the act of sex, everything that comes leading to that point before it).

A prostitute will claim you are doing well in bed when it might not be the case, just to keep you coming back.

Prostitution is closer to porn than you think.


----------



## tallnegga (Oct 23, 2022)

bara said:


> What is the point of having additional experience with sex if you can't get laid without prostitution.
> 
> If you had options to fuck a hot prostitute for $ or go through the typical process of trying to get laid, most males who would usually struggle with the latter option will just default to the former, it's a crutch.
> 
> ...



Just fucking lol. I would rather pay and get laid rather than the lengthy process tbh. And prostitutes can be absolutely brutally honest with you if you know them for long enough. They can basically teach men how to have good sex so they don’t suck when it comes to banging the girl they actually like. That is a hugeeee benefit


----------



## Lihito (Oct 23, 2022)

reptiles said:


> Its even more over today than 30 years ago back then women would compensate on a mans looks based on weather he was willing to commit.
> 
> Whores today consistently say they just want a hook up not with a sub 5 ethnic no its always with a chad or a high tier normie.
> 
> Its such a fucking brutal world really.


I will start an incel NON violent NEET revolution and fuck up economies

watch me write the biggest manifesto on my college


----------



## alriodai (Oct 23, 2022)

tallnegga said:


> Yeah but then they can tax it and lower std transmission. They just don’t give a fuck because they like controlling men to the maximum.
> 
> I think it goes deeper than that. These phaggots in finance and politics know how powerful the male desperation for sex is. It’s literally driving the economy. Only fans and all these simps are too big of an industry and it would be greatly lessened if prostitution was legal because less desperate men.


100% it's more deeper than that tbh

But yea street gangs make so muchu money from prositituoin and shit especially in los angeles


----------



## fucclife (Oct 23, 2022)

bkr2906 said:


> @Thomas DOM u got fans now bruv


hes always had fans 

//fucclife


----------



## Artemis (Oct 23, 2022)

tallnegga said:


> I used to care about this but I don’t anymore. Not my job to control other people. That being said prostitution being illegal in America is just a huge slap to young men for no reason. What is the reason prostitution is outlawed in America? Can someone give me a good argument?


Because YOU need to SUPPORT 40 year old WOMEN with your BETABUX, dummy!


----------



## Kylo (Oct 23, 2022)

Legit women just want dick… they cope and hide under the veil of “Just want something casual” or by Making men do a little jestermaxxing the first date can be something simple then getting her guts rearranged


----------



## Artemis (Oct 23, 2022)

tallnegga said:


> Do I give a fuck about net positives to society? Lmao do I look like a faggot to you? I care about net positives to me only and my brothers.
> 
> Equating porn to prostitution is the most retarded shit I ever heard to.
> 
> ...


I wonder, where do these idiots come from... 

Like "prostitution is not true... it is not true attraction... muh musculinity, muh blackpill, muh JBs"... and then sit and mamsturbate in the basement instead of getting a job and getting real sex with a hot woman for 200 dollars per hour


----------



## Artemis (Oct 23, 2022)

bara said:


> You think it will give a man more confidence when in a real situation with a girl?


Actually, YES. Believe me or not. 


bara said:


> I assure you not, the process of prostitution will simulate experiences far different than a real experience with a girl


LOL at this. No, prostitution will simulate experiences BETTER than what you EVER would get in real life. 

IN fact, sex with prostitute >>> sex with your girlfriend, as far as we go only to the physical side of things


----------



## latincell95 (Oct 23, 2022)

Kylo said:


> Legit women just want dick


From HTN/Chads, men below HTNs in looks need not apply.


----------



## Kylo (Oct 23, 2022)

latincell95 said:


> From HTN/Chads, men below HTNs in looks need not apply.


Yeah goes without saying we’re all blackpilled here I figured looks was an axiom here that goes without saying.

It’s dates or nothing for normies


----------



## tallnegga (Oct 23, 2022)

Artemis said:


> Actually, YES. Believe me or not.
> 
> LOL at this. No, prostitution will simulate experiences BETTER than what you EVER would get in real life.
> 
> IN fact, sex with prostitute >>> sex with your girlfriend, as far as we go only to the physical side of things



Yeah bro you won’t be any more confident after having fucked 30+ different women even if they are prostitutes compared to being a sexless incel virgin phaggot. Just fucking lol. Most retarded shit I read on this site, imagine that.


----------



## bara (Oct 23, 2022)

Artemis said:


> IN fact, sex with prostitute >>> sex with your girlfriend, as far as we go only to the physical side of things


I specifically said "(and I don't mean just the act of sex, everything that comes leading to that point before it)" because I knew retards like you and this other degen wouldn't understand and despite me noting it down you still failed to grasp it.

jfl so over for you retards trying to justify prostitution 

how fucking over is it for you with women that you need to seek prostitution

there is no difference to me from a virgin than a faggot that needs to rely on prostitution to get laid


----------



## Artemis (Oct 23, 2022)

bara said:


> I specifically said "(and I don't mean just the act of sex, everything that comes leading to that point before it)" because I knew retards like you and this other degen wouldn't understand and despite me noting it down you still failed to grasp it.
> 
> jfl so over for you retards trying to justify prostitution
> 
> ...



U:




We:


----------



## tallnegga (Oct 23, 2022)

bara said:


> I specifically said "(and I don't mean just the act of sex, everything that comes leading to that point before it)" because I knew retards like you and this other degen wouldn't understand and despite me noting it down you still failed to grasp it.
> 
> jfl so over for you retards trying to justify prostitution
> 
> ...




That’s not what’s being discussed here though, your judgement about someone’s over status is not the topic. 

Please give a good argument for prostitution being illegal especially in America of all places. There is none!!!


----------



## stressftw (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 1851 (Oct 23, 2022)

Artemis said:


> Actually, YES. Believe me or not.
> 
> LOL at this. No, prostitution will simulate experiences BETTER than what you EVER would get in real life.
> 
> IN fact, sex with prostitute >>> sex with your girlfriend, as far as we go only to the physical side of things


prostitutes are quite ugly though, how can the sex be that good?


----------



## Artemis (Oct 23, 2022)

bkr2906 said:


> prostitutes are quite ugly though, how can the sex be that good?


Well, let's start with your initial assumption... they are not ugly 

Unless you have some kind of "ugly" fetish and buy them specifically... or you want to save money... you can always find attractive escorts.

The majority of escorts have bombshell bodies. Facially, most are beckies. But you can choose. If you are richer, I am sure you can get a supply of very attractive young women.

Also, they do everything you ask when agreed beforehand. This is a big part of their appeal.


----------



## Ultravisionary Bism (Oct 23, 2022)

roping3264 said:


> tales from WEIMERICA STATES OF GOYIM


----------



## Deleted member 1851 (Oct 23, 2022)

Artemis said:


> Well, let's start with your initial assumption... they are not ugly
> 
> Unless you have some kind of "ugly" fetish and buy them specifically... or you want to save money... you can always find attractive escorts.
> 
> ...


maybe it is just my location then. i was looking at some hookers because i was horny af but i didnt think it was worth it although they are cheap af


----------



## tallnegga (Oct 23, 2022)

bkr2906 said:


> prostitutes are quite ugly though, how can the sex be that good?


----------



## Artemis (Oct 23, 2022)

bkr2906 said:


> maybe it is just my location then. i was looking at some hookers because i was horny af but i didnt think it was worth it although they are cheap af


In my country you can get this for 200 per hour:











Ofc, they often fraud, but in general the quality is good, and sometimes it is VERY good. If you are lucky, might catch a Stacy.


----------



## Deleted member 1851 (Oct 23, 2022)

Artemis said:


> In my country you can get this for 200 per hour:
> View attachment 1920622
> View attachment 1920623
> View attachment 1920624
> ...


second looks like your avg hooker here. too masc, almost tranny looking.

the 2 others are hot though


----------



## tallnegga (Oct 23, 2022)

Artemis said:


> In my country you can get this for 200 per hour:
> View attachment 1920622
> View attachment 1920623
> View attachment 1920624
> ...



How much extra for hard choking?


----------



## Artemis (Oct 23, 2022)

tallnegga said:


> How much extra for hard choking?


Idk, never inquired. But I guess a lot and it will be hard to find a girl who offers this... Not a common fetish, which will probably not be liked by the escort. 

PS. Also, with your height and masculine face, i do not recommend... she will call the police on you... prepare for murder charges


----------



## Blackgymmax (Oct 24, 2022)

reptiles said:


> I doubt it maybe in times past these days these whores will career max into there 40s and then just fuck youbg chads


Yes it is. You should see what the tinder of htn 40 year olds look like


----------



## Germania (Oct 24, 2022)

pur3e said:


> girls are stupid untill they reach 30 and sit back and realize they fucked up being a whore
> 
> the only good thing in life is settling down with a loyal partner, preferably high school sweethearts


This
I'm 32 years old and I know a lot of single women 30-35yo who are on antidepressants and stuff like that, they know it's over. Handsome/quality men in their age bracket usually go after women in their 20s or just take the top tier 30yos + many normie men are taken. So the only thing left for them is the ones nobody wants.
Most women want children and in western countries you usually don't have children with a new partner after a few weeks, you first see how the relationship is going for a few years. And for these women, a few years means that 40 is almost here.


----------



## Foreverbrad (Oct 24, 2022)

90% of men's gender role is now to beta bux the entire female gender while being an incel.


It's cuckoldry on a global scale.


----------



## Usum (Oct 24, 2022)

JovenCansao said:


> Not really, that's what they preffer.
> After having their fun they are fine with settling with a betabux. Meanwhile the beta? Barely any sexual experience while working to death for crumbs jfl


Yep.
I had Chad's life from 15yo until I settled with my wife at 20.
So if your wife chose you when young (before riding the CC) and marries you even though she's much richer than you... you're good.
Not saying you should not stay at the top all along after that. You have to.
Still, most will get bored of you soon or later.
Even Lois got bored of Superman... because the guy is a simp deep inside.
It is what it is.


----------

